# Help! I Need A Stud For My Over Active Bella



## LolaBella (Aug 7, 2007)

Good Bye


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I took your phone number off, it is not a good idea to put it on a public board where ANYONE can see it. 

Also, is this the best way to look for a stud? Is your Bella health tested? Have you bred before? Is she a good dog to breed to keep up with the standard and for the better of the breed? 

Not trying to be insulting, just asking as you made it sound like you were breeding her because she is active and that your only requirements were for an AKC Hav.


----------



## LolaBella (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, Bella has been health tested. She has an AKC pedigree. Her father comes from a long line of champions. I have bred successfully before with excellent results. Two of my pups are Mojito/Bruiser, also on this site. All the pups I have produced are excellent Havanese specimens and are up to standard as outlined by AKC requirements. 

I decide how I want to search for a stud. Once I am contacted by a perspective owner, I will review the stud's pedigree and decide if the stud is up to par with Bella. I do not take my decision to mate Bella lightly. My previous stud is not available, therefore, I must begin a search for a new one.

As a respected breeder in Miami, I need to search out the best possible candidate studs available and I believe this is an excellent resource to begin my search. Please MYOB.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Since it's Melissa's site, I think it is her business. I'm sure there are plenty of people on this board who can help you, but being nice about it certainly helps.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

:jaw: My money's on Melissa!


Eileen


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:decision:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Errrr....

:boxing: :nono: :crazy:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

"As a respected breeder", why don't you network with some other respected breeders in your area? There are several throughout Florida whereas this is primarily a place for Hav owners.

Just for the record, Melissa's response to you was very nice of her.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

UH, Lola bella. Melissa owns the forum. I moderate it. You may want to do a little more research before you start telling people to MYOB. Just FYI.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> "As a respected breeder", why don't you network with some other respected breeders in your area? There are several throughout Florida whereas this is primarily a place for Hav owners.


You, Kimberly, are a class act.eace:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:suspicious:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

'MYOB' :laugh: but that one made me laugh, hahaha, cause that's EXACTLY what Melissa's been doing, minding her own 'havaneseforum' business. ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

took me a minute to decipher myob.....now i get it....not very nice...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

True that, Megan. I think more rude than 'not nice'. Especially for this friendly forum.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

LolaBella said:


> I'm in need of an AKC Havanese stud to mate my over active Havanese. She is white with brown and black parti. Super sweet, she is a beauty. I am in the Miami, FL area.




over active= hyper


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

this is a very friendly place to just sit and share pictures and talk about havababies....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HA! Thats funny. Since you are a respected breeder, then you should be APPRECIATIVE of people asking these kinds of questions. I have never seen someone post looking for a stud with so little information. 

I have no problem with you looking for a stud in any manner, but we had NO clue who you are. Since many people with NO breeding experience post here clueless, we always ask questions. This was a great way to begin your search, however most people would introduce themselves and give a LOT more information. I am working on putting stud dog information on here, so I am not opposed to using the forum for that. 

I won't ever apologize for asking questions, because STUD OWNERS need to know the answers to the questions I asked you. Anything you post on here is my business, welcome to my forum! 

Oh and feel free to put your number back on, I was doing you a favor so crazy people wouldn't see your private information.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Melissa, I really think you should MYOB! :laugh: ound: hahaha, still cracks me up hahaha


----------



## LolaBella (Aug 7, 2007)

The truth is I felt insulted and hurt by her reply. It was my first attempt and now I now my motives were in question. I chose to search this way, because I want a family pet as a stud. I do not want a stud from a puppy mill etc...I love my Bella alot, and Melissa herself knew that what she saying could be insulting. I guess I was hurt. I take all this very seriously. I guess I should have not been so sensitive.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Its not that I knew I was being insulting, its that I didn't know the answers to the questions I asked. The ONLY reason I replied is because someone sent me the thread and asked me to delete it, calling it advertising/ and spam. I was being nice to even give you a chance to explain who you were.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you really do want to expand your search by using this board, you might want to list Bella's registered name with a link to her health testing at OFA. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Plus you were insulted, because you know how serious you are about your dogs. You knew your experience etc... we didn't. Go back and read your post and put yourself in a stud dog owners view. You could have been anybody with no breeding experience. How do we know? 

FYI, The Havanese Hotline has a stud dog issue every year. You should ask for a back copy and contact some of the owners in there. Or you could also look at some of the top dogs and search kennel names and do more research there. 

Stud owners choose who they breed to as much as the bitch owner. Its a two way selection process.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

"I want a family pet as a stud"

I might be reading this wrong, but I think you will find that the vast majority of pet owners on this forum have purchased their pets on AKC limited registration (ie no breeding). Only those who show in conformation and are breeders are likely to have full registration to retain their AKC recognition rights (if any of us with pets breed them, the puppies aren't recognized by the AKC I believe). If you are very concerned about avoiding a stud coming from a pet mill, I would recommend contacting your local Havanese club and sharing your health testing results as verified by OFA and conformation photos with them. Then you will be more certain that you are getting a reasonably good match for Lola.

~KRistin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good point, Kristin.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristin I was just going to type what you just wrote... except that yours was more coherent than what I would have written. Great point.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly aren’t most “respected breeders” (You) suppose to be delivering puppies right now???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Kimberly aren't most "respected breeders" (You) suppose to be delivering puppies right now???


ound: ound: ound:

I think that post should be directed towards Martha rather than Kimberly... or better yet, towards Martha's unborn puppies.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Kimberly aren't most "respected breeders" (You) suppose to be delivering puppies right now???


:rant:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> :rant:


Leeann, I think you pissed Kimberly off enough for her to have a very serious talk with Martha about getting these puppies out already!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly :kiss:

Just trying to help keep you entertained while waiting.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

LolaBella said:


> I'm in need of an AKC Havanese stud to mate my over active Havanese. She is white with brown and black parti. Super sweet, she is a beauty. I am in the Miami, FL area.


As a forum member who is an ethical breeder/exhibitor/stud owner, I don't think this should be allowed anymore then this forum doesn't allow breeders to advertise puppies for sale.

When looking for a stud, I would never think of posting such an email/request.

As a stud owner, I wouldn't respond to you, as I have no idea who you are, health info on your bitch, is your bitch an AKC Champion, etc, etc.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

how are things going with Martha anyways.....maybe they will enter the world tonight!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I read that first post before any replies were posted and was pretty sure it was a joke post or something?? All I got from that post was that you want a stud for your hyper dog?? Like huh?? If I was a stud owner, I would have a good laugh, then move on. Don't they have stud books for this sort of thing anyhow?

Ohhhh, there ya go! Beamer is all pissed off at me now for saying he is'nt a stud!! ughhhhhh :suspicious:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, please tell Beamer that he is indeed a stud, even if not in the literal sense of the word.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Don't they have stud books for this sort of thing anyhow?


 It's called PlayBitch


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound: :laugh: ound:

Kimberly, that is hilarious! Do the dogs pose with a coat on and then naked? Oooooooooh.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, the ones I've seen tend to only wear furs.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Furs or hair?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, just go with me on this one. (I personally dislike when people call Hav hair "fur", but for the sake of this topic...)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, I'll give you that one... but just this once!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This was very interesting to read. I too read the first post, and thought it was spam or could have been anyone just looking for a little "fun" for their pup. With no information that is probably what we all assumed. Melissa's response, I felt was quite kind, and gave you a chance to answer questions before just removing your thread under that assumption. I am not sure why you were insulted as I would hope that these were questions that you would expect of any stud you would want for Bella. We are a friendly bunch here, but very protective of our pups!!!

PS - Martha - let's go.... we are all waiting!!!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Kathy said:


> As a forum member who is an ethical breeder/exhibitor/stud owner, I don't think this should be allowed anymore then this forum doesn't allow breeders to advertise puppies for sale.
> 
> When looking for a stud, I would never think of posting such an email/request.
> 
> As a stud owner, I wouldn't respond to you, as I have no idea who you are, health info on your bitch, is your bitch an AKC Champion, etc, etc.


Kathy, as usual I agree with you 100%. Right on!

P.S. It was great to see you this past weekend...congrats on your AOE!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

LolaBella said:


> Please MYOB.


 :jaw: Is this thread for real?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

windfallhavs said:


> Kathy, as usual I agree with you 100%. Right on!
> 
> P.S. It was great to see you this past weekend...congrats on your AOE!


Hey,
It was good seeing you too, but geez, what does a girl have to do to get a drink with you????????? <grin>

It was a fun, fast paced weekend for sure!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> :jaw: Is this thread for real?


My sentiments exactly!!! :jaw:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have to laugh at this thread. First of all as a mom to boys, I have instructed them all to watch for women who just want a baby. 

But then I would wonder if I posted that I had a stud (lets ignore that he was neutered in July) and posted pics, because he is good looking. I would have wondered why she hadn't have noticed my posts with pics and posted me individually.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

juliav said:


> My sentiments exactly!!! :jaw:


Well, I would say it's not for real any more... we took it as a joke and ran with it!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Major faux pas, Lola Bella. :redface: This is Melissa's website. She was very diplomatic with you. And she is also very knowledgeable. 

This is not primarily a breeder's site, although several fine breeders like Kimberly participate/contribute. It is a Hav owners' site. Thus I'm also at a loss to understand why, if you are a "respected" breeder, you would look for a stud here. We don't transact "business" here, as I understand it. And most of the dogs on this site, as pets, are already spayed/neutered.

Maybe this is a joke thread? A Havanese Forum urban myth in the making, LOL???


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Well, just go with me on this one. (I personally dislike when people call Hav hair "fur", but for the sake of this topic...)


Kimberly you caught my eye with this quote. Is a Hav's hair actually hair? I know the PWD has hair, not fur, which is why they're considered non-allergenic. Is the Hav the same? I would LOVE it if this were true!

Wanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I believe Havs have hair, just like Poodles, Maltese, Portugese Water Dogs, Irish Water Spaniels - just to name a few. There are quite a few "hypo allergenic" dogs.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I had no idea about the Maltese and Irish Water Spaniels, and had heard Poodles were 'hypo-allergenic' because they don't readily shed but not because they have hair. I learn something new everyday! 

I only knew about PWD's because we researched into getting one and met a few wonderful breeders in the process who were adamant about explaining that the coat is made of hair like a human's, not fur, which made it an ideal coat type for me. And like our hair, the coat needs to be trimmed regularly or it will continue to grow.

I am SO happy to learn that Hav's have actual hair! :whoo:

Wanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Whoever you are this is a "nice" group of Havanese families and for you to tell our leader and creator of this super Forum to MYOB is downright rude and uncalled for! I think you owe Melissa an apology!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wanda, yup... it's actual hair. That's why they're non-shedding and hypo-allergenic - and why they don't smell.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Cheryl said:


> I have to laugh at this thread. First of all as a mom to boys, I have instructed them all to watch for women who just want a baby.
> 
> But then I would wonder if I posted that I had a stud (lets ignore that he was neutered in July) and posted pics, because he is good looking. I would have wondered why she hadn't have noticed my posts with pics and posted me individually.


Thanks for the heads up Cheryl, I will be sure and tell my boys about this type of women immeditately.ound:They should really be on the lookout for the over active ones, they would more likely be carrying dieases.ound:

I have only human girls, I tend to forget the dangers for the boys.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh...the dangers for boys are EVERYWHERE. I have to lecture my sons all the time. If you don't believe me, just go look at some teenage girls' "My spaces"...*****shudder**** OR, go look at my 15 yo son's cell phone and see the pictures that a girl sent him! OMgosh. *Some* girls out there are REALLY over-active/imaginative! lol, Thankfully, my daughter is a gem and your girls look like good girls, but we all know to watch out for the wild ones! hahah.

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm in Miami, but I'm going about looking for a stud a different way. First I showed my girl to her championship, I got her BAER test, thyroid, patellas, cardiac, then, at two, hips and LCP. The results are not yet posted on the offa site, but they're done. This is the correct way to do things when breeding. Then I went through havanese gallery and ofa site to find the right guy whose pedigree matched Mari's. I checked pedigrees extensively to make sure I do not double up on any health problems that may be hereditary. I contacted several breeders once I made my choice. I got lots of advice from lovely people around the country. This was work, I wanted the control and I took the lead, it's the best way I believe. 

Hey if you want to talk more join us at the Greater Miami Dog show this weekend, Havanese will be on at two on Saturday I think. It's a Kevin Rogers show and I'm sure show times are posted. Though only 16 are entered, they are lovely people and would love to see you this weekend. Friday there is a toy show and havs will be entered there as well. I'm not entered as I'm helping the show chair with hospitality, aka catering to the judges and feeding them well.


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Paula,
If I come down to watch the show, do you know if I would be permitted to bring Lily?


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

The written rule is no dogs are permitted outside of those in the show, but usually nobody will ask, I've never been stopped when Mari was in the ring, I always brought Dorie (all dressed up, groomed and pretty) to cheer for her sister.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Ohhh...the dangers for boys are EVERYWHERE. I have to lecture my sons all the time. If you don't believe me, just go look at some teenage girls' "My spaces"...*****shudder**** OR, go look at my 15 yo son's cell phone and see the pictures that a girl sent him! OMgosh. *Some* girls out there are REALLY over-active/imaginative! lol, Thankfully, my daughter is a gem and your girls look like good girls, but we all know to watch out for the wild ones! hahah.
> 
> Kara


OMG, I could tell you stories!! MY DS was propositioned by a receptionist at his eye doc's office so it's not just the young ones who are "overactive', lol! And once when he was a freshman home recuperating form a tonsillectomy he had a girl from school calling him repeatedly for one thing and one thing only, to meet for sex. :jaw: Even he was horrified!

So, yes, warn your boys about those hyper females 

I seriously thought this thread was a joke when I read the first post....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a feeling she decided to look for a stud dog here because she may have been turned down by REAL stud dogs.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lolabella,

When you say you are looking for a "pet" stud dog, does that mean you don't want one that shows?

I hope you go to the local show and network with some other breeders in your area! There is a lot of Hav-people in Florida, I'm certain they could really help you, if you wanted to get into showing and health testing.

Kara


----------



## LolaBella (Aug 7, 2007)

bye


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You know, I was thinking... Won't George (Mojito/Bruiser) be upset that we all chased his breeder off this site? I know it seems like for good reason... but... errr... hmmmmmm.... ???

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't see how she was chased off. A few of us asked questions, some didn't think it was a serious request..

I thought it was pretty nice for the fellow Floridians to invite her to a show to meet some people? That's a great way to find breeder-connections. Not sure why Lola Bella was opposed to that?

If she's been breeding awhile, she should be used to the q's.

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> "I want a family pet as a stud"
> 
> IIf you are very concerned about avoiding a stud coming from a pet mill, I would recommend contacting your local Havanese club and sharing your health testing results as verified by OFA and conformation photos with them. Then you will be more certain that you are getting a reasonably good match for Lola.
> 
> ~KRistin


I am certain officers from Tropical Havanese Club will be at the show in Miami this weekend, I can think of three people off the top of my head. So Lola, please come join us, we're happy to share information and welcome you.
Paula


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> I am certain officers from Tropical Havanese Club will be at the show in Miami this weekend, I can think of three people off the top of my head. So Lola, please come join us, we're happy to share information and welcome you.
> Paula


I have been reading this thread and want to make sure you all know that Lola (Lola and Maggie's mom (PA)) is not any way connected with this Lolabella person looking to mate her dog. I saw her referred to as Lola on a few posts so I wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I truly am sorry that she was "chased off" by us all. Dont get me wrong, I do feel that her response to Melissa was unacceptable, and quite rude. I still do not understand why Melissa's questions were so offensive to her, but I wish she could have explained, and possibly apologized to Melissa. We can always use more breeders to provide good information to us all, and hope we are all here to help each other. I am sure that Mojito/Bruisers owners feel different about this person and I wish they could have participated in this and given some input. This just makes me a little sad.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LolaBella,

Even if you are upset at some of the comments on here, from Melissa or whoever...you should still take advantage of Paula's offer and go meet some breeders near you. That's a great way to find the right stud and the Havanese communities are full of wonderful people. Don't let a bad experience on the forum disway you from getting to know some locals!

I think some things were just taken out of context. And people didn't know if you were serious, because we rarely get posts w/ requests of that nature, this is probably atleast 80% pet folks here.

Kara


----------

